# How hot is too hot? (Weather question)



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

How hot is too hot to have a tiel outside? 

I've been putting Maverick outside in his cage for some fresh air and sunlight since the weather's been nice, but the temps are supposed to rise into the mid-90s later this week.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I think he'll be fine, as long as he's not in direct sunlight. Cockatiels are Australian birds, so they've adapted defenses against the heat. But then again, it's up to what the individual bird is used to. Watch him to see if he is panting a lot or holding his wings out.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. Just keep him in the shade (Or even broken shade) for _some_ sunlight and just watch and make sure he's comfortable and not getting too warm


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, thank you both! ^^


----------

